# Авиация > Литература >  Ищу техническое описание с илюстрациями Ту-143 БПЛА

## aviainvest

Ищу техническое описание с илюстрациями Ту-143 БПЛА.
Очень интерестны илюстрации с описанием АБСУ

----------

